# Secondary Infertility following Emergency Caesarean. Tests all clear



## Loopyloulou22 (Oct 23, 2011)

We fell pregnant with our first little angel within a couple of months, a complete surprise as we weren't even trying! It has been 3 years now since we have started ttc number 2! We have had all the standard procedures, scans, HSG, been on clomid for 5 months and my husband has had his sperm count done. Everything (bar my husband having a mildly low sperm motility rate) has come back clear and there should be no reason we can't fall pregnant.
My cycle is fairly irregular hence the clomid which did regulate me but also made me very nauseous with excessively heavy periods.
All in all its a horribly stressful and emotional roller coaster and my heart goes out to everyone in the same boat. I feel guilty for my son not being able to give him a brother or sister and I feel like my life is totally incomplete, it's getting me so down and I'm frightened I will never feel happy again :-( 
We have an appointment with the fertility nurse in a couple of weeks but there is no other procedure they can offer us on the NHS so our only option is to consider IVF which will be a huge strain financially if we can afford it at all!!
I feel very alone as I don't know anyone personally who is experiencing any fertility issues so its hard to know where to turn and to listen to all the 'it will happen!' Comments which I know is just people showing their support but just wish I shared their optimism,,


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Loopyloulou22, you are not alone.  In my experience, secondary infertility is more common than you're led to believe in real life.  People just don't talk about it.  People who haven't been through can't get their heads around why you can't have more children if you've already had one and you're in a different position from those struggling to conceive their firsts so you don't feel that you have the right to be sad but it does get you down, all the same.  

We were unexplained and ended up having self-funded ICSI with immune treatment to realise our dream.  It was a lot of money for us but we realised we only had a small window to have children but a bigger window to earn more money.  For us, we had come to a crossroad; if it hadn't worked on our one attempt (all we could afford) we had already decided to move on as a family of three.  After all, so many people struggle to have any children and DS was a blessing.  It just felt like time to stop dwelling on what we didn't have and start enjoying what we did have again.  Fortunately, we have been very lucky.

Whatever, you and your husband decide, good luck.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi LoopyLouLou22

I am so sorry this is happening to you and can completely sympathise with how you feel.  I had an emergency c-section with my DD who was born 7 years ago.  Due to a very tramatic birth and various health problems she and I suffered, we didn't get around to thinking about siblings until she was nearly 5.  I had the coil fitted and so didn't realise I had been through the menopause.  So, at 38 I was diagnosed as being post menopause by a locum doctor at our surgery who was very insensitive.  When I asked if there was any chance of me having children, she said "only if we use a donor egg" and looked at me as if I was stupid.  I cried all the way home and for days and weeks after that I fell into a depression.  My daughter had been asking a lot at the time for a baby brother or sister.  I spent a long time thinking about my options and speaking to some lovely ladies on these forums.  I realised after a lot of soul searching, I really wanted another baby and so we went along to a fertility clinic and went on the waiting list for egg donation and we saved hard as much money as possible.


Take time to think about things, speak to a fertility clinic about your options.

Good luck with everything.  

Louise
x


----------

